# Breeding Hinge backs and Russians



## Billna the 2 (Jun 25, 2019)

So I have 2 homes hingeback torts and 3 Russians, does anyone know any tips for breeding them?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 25, 2019)

Male and female 2 boys won't work


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2019)

dmmj said:


> Male and female 2 boys won't work


LOL! Good Tip!!!

It works best if they're set up outside in conditions similar to their home range. I sometimes have to keep the males away from the females in order for them to be more interested in the females when I put them back together.


----------



## Billna the 2 (Jun 25, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Good Tip!!!
> 
> It works best if they're set up outside in conditions similar to their home range. I sometimes have to keep the males away from the females in order for them to be more interested in the females when I put them back together.


Thinks alot I'll do so, I'm off to Work see get back to you guys soon


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Nov 18, 2019)

Never, ever, under any circumstances, leave two males together or one female and one male.


----------



## wellington (Nov 18, 2019)

Always only one Male to at least 2 females. Best environment as possible and be sure to have the proper size area for them to not only live but too dig nest. Never cross breed species.


----------

